# Downtime 3/8/2011



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Sorry about the 3.5 hours of downtime everyone.

I started off repairing some minor table issues and ended up causing more problems.

Let me know if you notice any problems


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

will do


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks!

Also, as a reminder, you can always drop me an email at [email protected] if you can't access the site or are experience any issues that stop you from being able to post or use the contact form


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I thought something was up this morning.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I had my finger on F5 for 2 hours.

"Connection refused" _ad infinitum_


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah, it just happened. I clicked refresh and it said the site domain didn't exist.

You have no idea how much I panicked for those five minutes.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Sorry about that guys. We had to switch IP addresses of the server and it can be a longer delay depending on your Internet Service Provider.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

need2bnormal said:


> :um


Hold down Shift and press your browsers refresh button. It should be coming up now.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

need2bnormal said:


> It did now , it just goes to the error page well searching on forums now ...:blank ... It seems to be working now at the moment but was not about a bit ago , think you where still working on it then.


Can you post here/PM me what you were searching for so I can test it? If you're not comfortable sharing, no worries!


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

need2bnormal said:


> Oh and this is anther problem please look into
> 
> Thread started by you > edit > *advance settings* > save
> 
> ...


Yeah, we are hoping to be able to address this issue soon


----------

